# Fatal accident on 95 north in va



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

A friend of mine best friend lost her life last night .Judy and her bf eddie were driving north in va and was supposedly hit from behind and flipped there r32 .Eddie is in surgery now with a broken back . Anybody with any info please let the va state police know thank you. I hate making theses type of negatives threads and bring a downer on a great weekend for some.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear about this. it's the last thing any of us want to see.

if there's anything we can do, let us know. maybe set up a paypal for donations if the family needs it.


again sorry to hear this.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

taymk2 said:


> A friend of mine best friend lost her life last night .Judy and her bf eddie were driving north in va and was supposedly hit from behind and flipped there r32 .Eddie is in surgery now with a broken back . Anybody with any info please let the va state police know thank you. I hate making theses type of negatives threads and bring a downer on a great weekend for some.







So sorry to hear about the loss. I hope Eddie makes a solid recovery.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

taymk2 said:


> A friend of mine best friend lost her life last night .Judy and her bf eddie were driving north in va and was supposedly hit from behind and flipped there r32 .Eddie is in surgery now with a broken back . Anybody with any info please let the va state police know thank you. I hate making theses type of negatives threads and bring a downer on a great weekend for some.


Holy ****, I was on 95N last night. Where about did this happen, what time, do you know? 

 Extremely sorry to hear about this


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

So thats what happened, thanks for the update Conte!

Eddie, if your reading this please let us know if theres anything we can do. Im willing to donate funds for a cause.

Cant even begin to grasp how you must be feeling, stay strong man:beer:

edit: for those wondering, this was Eddie's R32


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

its never good hearing news like this . im sorry for the loss, i couldnt even imagine what he is going through. hes in my thoughts and i hope he makes a full recovery. was this like a hit and run kind of deal?


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Horrible to hear, if donations are taken for anything I'm in to give as well


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

RIP judy, you will be missed dearly. Eddie should be getting out of cat scans shortly

Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

wow 

so sad to hear

RIP


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

pDUBc said:


> RIP judy, you will be missed dearly. Eddie should be getting out of cat scans shortly
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

my thoughts and prayers are with their families (VW families included) 

edit: found a short article on the accident

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/may/21/3/woodbridge-woman-dead-i-95-crash-ar-1931805/

The driver that hit them has been charged with reckless driving.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

RIP Judy. Your infectious smile will not be soon forgotten.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Sad stuff.

RIP.


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

always hate hearing about these types of accidents  thoughts and prayers to all the families involved... keep us posted on his condition :thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Conte, Call if you need anything brother!


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

cldub said:


> Holy ****, I was on 95N last night. Where about did this happen, what time, do you know?
> 
> Extremely sorry to hear about this


As far as I know it happened in the fredricksburg va area they were in his r32 not her cabby. is what i was told . the dc area vw community lost a nice person in Judy


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

rip.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

taymk2 said:


> As far as I know it happened in the fredricksburg va area they were in his r32 not her cabby. it got hit from behind and flipped she was thrown from the car and died .he has a broke back is what i was told . the dc area vw community lost a nice person in Judy


That's so crazy, I passed by that area at around 11:30 last night. I live up in Stafford

Sad stuff :banghead:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

taymk2 said:


> As far as I know it happened in the fredricksburg va area they were in his r32 not her cabby. it got hit from behind and flipped she was thrown from the car and died .he has a broke back is what i was told . the dc area vw community lost a nice person in Judy



Holy f.u.c. k. 

Did the police get any info on the car that hit them? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

sorry to hear Conte...

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone and hope he makes a full recovery from this tragic event...

R.I.P Judy


----------



## volksgti06 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rip..


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

We are with Eddie in intensive care now and he is stable awaiting surgery. Please refrain from posting details about the accident and what happened and their are literally no details known at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

This is beyond sad, I was just hanging out with them on saturday,  I hope Eddie makes a quick recovery, and Judy will be missed.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

this is terrible , so sorry to hear, rip


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Nobelium said:


> We are with Eddie in intensive care now and he is stable awaiting surgery. Please refrain from posting details about the accident and what happened and their are literally no details known at this point.


Keep us updated


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

I am so sad to see this post I was on my way back to Philly last night (this morn) from sowo and stopped for gas in va the clerk told me there is a bad accident to be prepared to sit on 85 in traffic which I did when I came up onto the scene of the accident and saw what could have been a mk4 gti all I could think was I hope anyone that was in that car is ok my wife was so bothered by the look of the car it upset her plus traffic was unusually heavy and it was pouring rain I was being passed by buses and 18 wheelers like I was standing still at 70-80mph that is a dangerous stretch of road rest in peace .....if there is anything I can do to help please let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

so sad.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear, prayers for those involved. 

I'd take 81 any day over 95...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Please keep us updated, and let us know if there is any sort of donation that gets set up.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Rest in peace.

I watched that car leave helen... 

I wish Eddie a full physical recovery.


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

boardsnow6 said:


> Rest in peace.
> 
> I watched that car leave helen...
> 
> I wish Eddie a full physical recovery.


 yea, and mental. its not easy waking up wondering your girlfriend is. They usually dont tell you until youre healthy enough to take the mental pain of that. Thats so sad. Its so easy to blame yourself for something like that, when its completely out of your hands. Let us know any updates.


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear, saw their car on Saturday. R.I.P.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

may she Rest In Peace, and prayers to her family. 
Good luck on a speedy and healthy recovery.


----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't believe it. I got a chance to meet her saturday at the Helendorf. 
RIP, my thoughts are prayers go out to her family and may eddie have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Really depressing to hear. Although it won't bring her back or make him better quicker I hope they figure out the details on the accident and bring the responsible parties to justice.

RIP Judy and get well soon Eddie.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Found this article.

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/may/21/2/woodbridge-woman-dead-i-95-crash-ar-1931805/


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

That's horrible.

Such a sad conclusion to a great weekend.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

Rest in Paradise Judy. I hope Eddie makes a quick recovery. Him and Judy were actually my roommates for a bit. Judy is one of the coolest person I've met. I'm sure me and a couple
of her close friends could start up some type of donation for her funeral. She's in a better place now, just please keep your prayers with her and Eddie. Here are semi details about the crash.

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/may/21/3/woodbridge-woman-dead-i-95-crash-ar-1931805/


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Lawn_Mower said:


> This is beyond sad, I was just hanging out with them on saturday,  I hope Eddie makes a quick recovery, and Judy will be missed.


This. Just met Judy Saturday night. Just got home a few minutes ago and saw this and I'm at a total loss for words. 


RIP, and best of luck to Eddie.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

rips my heart out, i remember seeing the car several times this weekend.

i never met judy or eddie, but my thoughts are with both of them and i hope that eddie makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

It is very sad to read something of this nature. I didn't know Judy or Eddie. RIP. my prayers go out to their friends and families. I hope Eddie has a speedy recovery. To his close friends on here, please keep us updated.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dmvDANYO said:


> Rest in Paradise Judy. I hope Eddie makes a quick recovery. Him and Judy were actually my roommates for a bit. Judy is one of the coolest person I've met. I'm sure me and a couple
> of her close friends could start up some type of donation for her funeral. She's in a better place now, just please keep your prayers with her and Eddie. Here are semi details about the crash.
> 
> http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/may/21/3/woodbridge-woman-dead-i-95-crash-ar-1931805/


I was actually talking to bryan about this earlier and talking to the right people to setup a donation fund or something

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

i get nosey sometimes and looked the driver of the truck up.. it was a ford lightening. i sure hope there wasnt any foul play going on.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> Found this article.
> 
> http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2012/may/21/2/woodbridge-woman-dead-i-95-crash-ar-1931805/


**** man that's so close to my home. That seriously makes me want to cry. It happened at mile marker 138, I live at 143 and this happened less than an hour after I got home


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

RIP


----------



## HwDoYuSlpAtNite (Mar 15, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to all involved. It's sad to see this type of story, you always hope your friends will have a safe trip home after gtg's and car shows.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

This strikes the Dub heart just way too hard. It's so heart breaking to hear this.

My thoughts and prayers are out to their friends and family, and their VW group.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

A loved one lost is an angel found. Many prayers to be sent to the family and friends

;-/


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

On my way back to NY as i read this. My friend got a text about this earlier in the day. Very sad. Keeping both family in my prayers RIP


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

dont know either of them but RIP judy and have a speedy recovery eddie.
and if the driver of the lightning was driving like an *A*sshole when he hit them i hope he is punished to the fulest extent of the law for his actions!!


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

s4boost said:


> i get nosey sometimes and looked the driver of the truck up.. it was a ford lightening. i sure hope there wasnt any foul play going on.


If you post things like this. I will have the thread locked and shut down. It was 1 am in the morning. going on a 10 hour drive. It was raining. And if your so noisey to look up the guy on facebook read the damn articles online that tell you what happened.


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

this is absolutely heartbreaking. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow another thread like this... Sorry friends and family.


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP, young life cut short.
My condolences to her family


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RIP so sorry to hear.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

i hope someone has a picture of this young lady for us to see a smiling face or anything to remember her......not many of us know each other but these shows make us all ONE.

my friend called a guy an audi poser b/c of his headlights on his jetta and i reminded him quickly that, we're all a family at these shows, and it's not cool to stir the pot with our own. i wouldn't want anyone to say anything about my car that was a fellow dubber and while not everyone's taste is MINE, i def respect all of you guys and girls, the comraderie is what i live for in the summer at the shows.

peace

let's remember that this type of situation could be ANY of us when we travel to shows. This is why we gotta keep it safe out there. Fun can go to tragedy in .01 secs.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

GettaGirl150 said:


> If you post things like this. I will have the thread locked and shut down. It was 1 am in the morning. going on a 10 hour drive. It was raining. And if your so noisey to look up the guy on facebook read the damn articles online that tell you what happened.


I could be wrong but I don't think s4boost's post was directed towards r32 in the accident seeing as s4boost read the article to get the driver of the trucks name and the article CLEARLY says the truck lost control and hit the r32. How about we focus on whats important here and that is the well-being of Eddie and what we can do to help out the family and friends of Judy. /rant


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

So sad to hear this. RIP


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> i hope someone has a picture of this young lady for us to see a smiling face or anything to remember her......not many of us know each other but these shows make us all ONE.












You will always be apart of us Judy.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear.... . RIP


----------



## eazysophresh (Nov 8, 2011)

Sad stuff after a good weekend....

R.I.P


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

GettaGirl150 said:


> If you post things like this. I will have the thread locked and shut down. It was 1 am in the morning. going on a 10 hour drive. It was raining. And if your so noisey to look up the guy on facebook read the damn articles online that tell you what happened.


i think you misunderstood me like Haggard said. my point was that a guy in a ford lightening may have been trying to race them because of the vehicle they were driving. It didnt say the time of day (other than early in the morning) or the road conditions. I was simply stating it would be tragic if someone was trying to be reckless around them (seeing as how the driver of the ford got cited for reckless driving) and caused them to spin and crash, which is technically vehicular homicide. I'm sure further investigation will be done to verify that possibility. I have no idea what happened, and if you werent there you dont either. I'm assuming, considering your location in the country, that you are friends with them. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you understand that i wasnt saying anything to place blame. It is strange however that the driver of the truck was close enough to them in the rain at night to cause them to crash. Really sounds to me like the truck driver tried to race them spun the backend and rain into them causing them to hit the median. just my opinion. Also the truck drivers most recent status update was about his hp/tq numbers so he was definitely an enthusiast. 



Haggard24v said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think s4boost's post was directed towards r32 in the accident seeing as s4boost read the article to get the driver of the trucks name and the article CLEARLY says the truck lost control and hit the r32. How about we focus on whats important here and that is the well-being of Eddie and what we can do to help out the family and friends of Judy. /rant


Good looking out. And i agree. The most important thing is support.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Haggard24v said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think s4boost's post was directed towards r32 in the accident seeing as s4boost read the article to get the driver of the trucks name and the article CLEARLY says the truck lost control and hit the r32. How about we focus on whats important here and that is the well-being of Eddie and what we can do to help out the family and friends of Judy. /rant


well said.
:thumbup:

The circumstances sound similar to the pit manuver that cops use on high speed chases, obviously we don't know if this truck driver did this intentionally or by accident, but i could see these results from that sort of driving, if he did something criminal, i hope he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I really really really hope he gets more than a simple reckless.


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

My prayers go out to the both of you. RIP


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I really really really hope he gets more than a simple reckless.


I would hope so too, but sad thing is he might also walk away with just a slap on the wrist


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

^^Life happens and it is what it is, can't place blame cause we could never want to wish that upon our worst enemys. 


Sad to see something so tradgic happen, at least this happened with the last memories being SOWO , would love to help for this.


namlessgraphics.com will donate stickers for a cause to raise some monies for this accident.


so PLEASE anyone who is close or the closest PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE contact me!

[email protected] or
[email protected]

PMing me will work!

would like to get the ball rolling!


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

s4boost said:


> i think you misunderstood me like Haggard said. my point was that a guy in a ford lightening may have been trying to race them because of the vehicle they were driving. It didnt say the time of day (other than early in the morning) or the road conditions. I was simply stating it would be tragic if someone was trying to be reckless around them (seeing as how the driver of the ford got cited for reckless driving) and caused them to spin and crash, which is technically vehicular homicide. I'm sure further investigation will be done to verify that possibility. I have no idea what happened, and if you werent there you dont either. I'm assuming, considering your location in the country, that you are friends with them. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you understand that i wasnt saying anything to place blame. It is strange however that the driver of the truck was close enough to them in the rain at night to cause them to crash. Really sounds to me like the truck driver tried to race them spun the backend and rain into them causing them to hit the median. just my opinion. Also the truck drivers most recent status update was about his hp/tq numbers so he was definitely an enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

Never knew the couple but wish best to family and friends and RIP Judy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-DUBchic (Oct 22, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Judy and her family.  and Eddie, hang in there! we're praying for you as well. I really hate to hear something like this go down after an amazing weekend full of dubs, family, and fun. it IS however, nice to see fellow dubbers across the country come together to wish this couple and their families condolences. i'm totally down to donate to help out in any way i can.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

GettaGirl150 said:


> I believe its a little soon to even be talking about details like this. Lets keep it at what you said and focus on the support. I am a close friend and this whole thread makes me angry.


Keep your head up :thumbup: eace:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

WOW...I hate hearing things like this sad sad stuff.


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

BMP_3918 said:


> Keep your head up :thumbup: eace:





GettaGirl150 said:


> I believe its a little soon to even be talking about details like this. Lets keep it at what you said and focus on the support. I am a close friend and this whole thread makes me angry.


I apOligize sincerely if Ive caused you any anger. That is not at all my intention. I am truly very sorry for your loss regardless of what actually happened. It doesn't matter to me
If the were doing 30 mph on the way to church or 160 running from the police, either way, a life lost is a life lost and that's so sad to hear. I think I speak for everyone on the forum in saying that prayers go out to friends family and Judy and Eddie. As BMP said, keep your head up.


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow so sad, only met her a couple times. RIP


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

Very sad news


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

This is terrible. Rest in Peace. I can't imagine this happening to myself, I would be lost without my fiance.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dmvDANYO said:


> You will always be apart of us Judy.


My condolences to the family and all the friends. The picture here, is this the driver?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Sad Times


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

NYCGTM said:


> My condolences to the family and all the friends. The picture here, is this the driver?


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

dmvDANYO said:


> You will always be apart of us Judy.


I just got a TXT about this.. RIP Judy...

I cant believe.. i was just with Eddie Saturday night in Helen...


----------



## epic d (Feb 16, 2010)

Rest in peace :heart:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dmvDANYO said:


> Yes. :thumbup:


Damn, that's awful. He is ok though right? As in will recover close to 100%? Haven't seen him in over a year and heard about this. Sad.

R I P Judy, and again, my condolences to the family and all of her friends. I never met her but all that's posted is positive and I'm sure she will be missed, and never forgotten.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

never met either of them but this is always sad to hear about a life lost or serious injury especially in the dub community. very sad to hear about this.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I just saw Eddie a couple hours ago. He still has his awesome sense of humor. :thumbup::thumbup:

He did tell those of us in the room in pretty good detail what happened....but I'm keeping my mouth shut until Eddie decides he wants to let the story out.

As far as the truck driver....He started out in Honda Preludes, then went Ford and purchased this SVT Lightning below. He just had it tuned and I think something else done a day or two before the crash.....And I think the work was done in Richmond because he recently liked a page from there called "Mid Atlantic Performance". I just hope he realizes what he did and it changes his life forever. :beer:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Forgot to add that Eddie should be in surgery to have his C5 vertebrae replaced as I type. The famous "Dr. Oz" as seen on the Oprah show is supposedly doing the surgery, and is one of the best in the country. Eddie is stable and talking. His spinal cord was not severed (luckily) and he has normal movement/thought process/etc.

If the surgery goes well, he MAY be able to come home as early as this Friday. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

PBWB said:


> Forgot to add that Eddie should be in surgery to have his C5 vertebrae replaced as I type. The famous "Dr. Oz" as seen on the Oprah show is supposedly doing the surgery, and is one of the best in the country. Eddie is stable and talking. His spinal cord was not severed (luckily) and he has normal movement/thought process/etc.
> 
> If the surgery goes well, he MAY be able to come home as early as this Friday. :thumbup::thumbup:


this is really good news. I can't wait to see him later.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PBWB said:


> Forgot to add that Eddie should be in surgery to have his C5 vertebrae replaced as I type. The famous "Dr. Oz" as seen on the Oprah show is supposedly doing the surgery, and is one of the best in the country. Eddie is stable and talking. His spinal cord was not severed (luckily) and he has normal movement/thought process/etc.
> 
> If the surgery goes well, he MAY be able to come home as early as this Friday. :thumbup::thumbup:


That's great news. I'm hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## ParrotheadGTI (May 13, 2007)

my thoughts to those affected.. sad


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Man that is great news....


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

I just got a call Judy funerals is Friday in annadale va at the baptist on heritage dr....


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

so awful to hear this. i was traveling on the same road not long before that too. RIP


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

NYCGTM said:


> My condolences to the family and all the friends. The picture here, is this the driver?


No, she was the passenger. The guy in the pictures is the driver of the R32.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PBWB said:


> Forgot to add that Eddie should be in surgery to have his C5 vertebrae replaced as I type. The famous "Dr. Oz" as seen on the Oprah show is supposedly doing the surgery, and is one of the best in the country. Eddie is stable and talking. His spinal cord was not severed (luckily) and he has normal movement/thought process/etc.
> 
> If the surgery goes well, he MAY be able to come home as early as this Friday. :thumbup::thumbup:


awesome news appe, thanks for the update:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

taymk2 said:


> I just got a call Judy funerals is Friday in annadale va at the baptist on heritage dr....


i know a bunch of us are going, im trying to get my shift at work covered because id really love to go


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

glad to see he is in a good state of mind, and should recover well. RIP , and i hope the driver in the ford gets what is deserved.


----------



## C.T. Photography (Oct 1, 2011)

PBWB said:


> Forgot to add that Eddie should be in surgery to have his C5 vertebrae replaced as I type. The famous "Dr. Oz" as seen on the Oprah show is supposedly doing the surgery, and is one of the best in the country. Eddie is stable and talking. His spinal cord was not severed (luckily) and he has normal movement/thought process/etc.
> 
> If the surgery goes well, he MAY be able to come home as early as this Friday. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you Apple! Please tell Eddie if he needs anything we'll.be here for him. 

Rest in Peace Judy. You will be remembered :heart:


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

hate to see stuff like this happen but its nice to know the community support is strong in times like this.:heart:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Just got a text from Eddie's dad.....he went back to the OR for surgery a few minutes ago.......FINGERS CROSSED! opcorn::heart:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Such sad news. My condolences to the family. I didn't know either of them, but any loss is always hard. 
I'm glad that the driver is recovering. It's great to see a community like this pull together. There is always strength in numbers :heart:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

My thoughts are with the family and friends of those involved. :heart:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Never met either of them but I wish him the best for a great recovery both physically and mentally and send condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

PBWB said:


> I just saw Eddie a couple hours ago. He still has his awesome sense of humor. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> He did tell those of us in the room in pretty good detail what happened....but I'm keeping my mouth shut until Eddie decides he wants to let the story out.
> 
> As far as the truck driver....He started out in Honda Preludes, then went Ford and purchased this SVT Lightning below. He just had it tuned and I think something else done a day or two before the crash.....And I think the work was done in Richmond because he recently liked a page from there called "Mid Atlantic Performance". I just hope he realizes what he did and it changes his life forever. :beer:


Well hopefully the truth will come out. If for nothing else, a lesson learned.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

taymk2 said:


> I just got a call Judy funerals is Friday in annadale va at the baptist on heritage dr....


Time for this? I'd like to make it out


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

cldub said:


> Time for this? I'd like to make it out


730pm, heres the address

Washington Sharon Baptist Church 7901 Heritage Dr. Annandale VA 22003


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

this sucks, horrible situation. I hope Eddie is ok and recovers, my condolences to Judy's family and friends. I didnt know either one but I know how it feels, lost a friend to drunk driver two years ago!


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

eddie is out of surgery. He's stable. Has another surgery on thursday. Keep him and his family in your thoughts.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

GettaGirl150 said:


> eddie is out of surgery. He's stable. Has another surgery on thursday. Keep him and his family in your thoughts.


just saw alex's post on fb, glad to hear Eddie is okay and stable:thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

very sorry to read this. RIP to her and a good recovery to the R32 driver.

i didn't know either of these people, but i know taymk2, always sad to hear of a loss like this.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

GettaGirl150 said:


> eddie is out of surgery. He's stable. Has another surgery on thursday. Keep him and his family in your thoughts.


:thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

this is one of the best songs ive heard about this kind of thing. google the lyrics.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

s4boost said:


> Well hopefully the truth will come out. If for nothing else, a lesson learned.


I hope it will as well. As far as a lesson learned only thing I can say is it is a life changing event for everyone involved including the family and friends. I can only imagine what it qould be like as a parent in this situation. Me personally...I can't even comprehend never seeing Judy again. I just keep thinking it can't be real/true. It's one thing when it happens to people you have met or knew from high school or something, but when it happens in a close group of friends it is completely different. Not saying you dont feel for those others or care not saying that at all. I see the difference though now and it really makes you think far to much. All the good times we all have shared. This group of friends has really pulled together to support one another and most importantly support Eddie, Judy, and the families. RIP Judy Kim you will be missed so much. Eddie stay strong and get well. Will be seeing you soon. Wanted to vent a bit. Thanks for supporting everyone!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VR6VDub172 said:


> I hope it will as well. As far as a lesson learned only thing I can say is it is a life changing event for everyone involved including the family and friends. I can only imagine what it qould be like as a parent in this situation. Me personally...I can't even comprehend never seeing Judy again. I just keep thinking it can't be real/true. It's one thing when it happens to people you have met or knew from high school or something, but when it happens in a close group of friends it is completely different. Not saying you dont feel for those others or care not saying that at all. I see the difference though now and it really makes you think far to much. All the good times we all have shared. This group of friends has really pulled together to support one another and most importantly support Eddie, Judy, and the families. RIP Judy Kim you will be missed so much. Eddie stay strong and get well. Will be seeing you soon. Wanted to vent a bit. Thanks for supporting everyone!


I've been in your shoes before, and it's not fun. I lost a few close people to me while I was in Afghanistan. The whole surreal feeling isn't a pleasant one. Just have to keep your heads up!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Saddened to hear about this... My thoughts are with both families.


----------



## DonMiguel (Jan 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with the friends and family, this is a tragedy and I know the pain will impact those who were really close for quite a time to come. As previously stated count your blessing for having Judy in your lives for as long as you did, remember the good times and just take comfort in knowing she is in a better place. An abrupt and tramatic death of a close loved one is one of the worse experiences we can endure, just remember to take time to grieve its a natural part of the healing process. It doesn't matter if you grieve with friends or family or alone, just take time for yourselves to work through it, you'll come out stronger and better for it


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP Judy and stay strong Eddie


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

VR6VDub172 said:


> I hope it will as well. As far as a lesson learned only thing I can say is it is a life changing event for everyone involved including the family and friends. I can only imagine what it qould be like as a parent in this situation. Me personally...I can't even comprehend never seeing Judy again. I just keep thinking it can't be real/true. It's one thing when it happens to people you have met or knew from high school or something, but when it happens in a close group of friends it is completely different. Not saying you dont feel for those others or care not saying that at all. I see the difference though now and it really makes you think far to much. All the good times we all have shared. This group of friends has really pulled together to support one another and most importantly support Eddie, Judy, and the families. RIP Judy Kim you will be missed so much. Eddie stay strong and get well. Will be seeing you soon. Wanted to vent a bit. Thanks for supporting everyone!


Stay strong Tim :thumbup:


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

Eddie is now able to sit up and have liquids. He is in good spirits cracking jokes like he normally would. Thanks everyone for your support in these tough times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hate to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with the families and Eddie.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Nobelium said:


> Eddie is now able to sit up and have liquids. He is in good spirits cracking jokes like he normally would. Thanks everyone for your support in these tough times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont know Judy or Eddie, I Send My Condolences to the Family & Friends of Judy. R.I.P. Judy 
Eddie Hold your head up & get well soon.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nobelium said:


> Eddie is now able to sit up and have liquids. He is in good spirits cracking jokes like he normally would. Thanks everyone for your support in these tough times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Havent met Eddie or Judy either, but it is still so sad to hear that one of the community is lost. Glad to hear that the driver is doing well and in the hands of well experienced doctors. This would be a tough loss for him and he will need a great deal of support to get him through the loss. Doesnt look like that will be a problem here though. Glad to see that even amongst the bickering here that there is still some real substance in the community. Is there any development on some kind of donation fund? 

RIP Judy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It really breaks my heart to read threads like this. Especially after everyone had such a great time at the show. 

It's such a shame that such a great person was taken from our community at such a young age. I wish Eddie a speedy recovery and my condolences go out to Judy's family. If there is _anything_ we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thoughts go out to family and friends. Hopes of a speedy recovery to Eddie. I dont know either of you, but its a rough article to read when your part of a community as big as this..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Nobelium said:


> Eddie is now able to sit up and have liquids. He is in good spirits cracking jokes like he normally would. Thanks everyone for your support in these tough times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hell yes! I'm gonna wake up extra early tomorrow so I can see him again. When I was with him yesterday I can't count the number of times he was upset because he wishes he could just sit up. I told him they should bring a wall mirror and mount it on the ceiling so he could see everyone (the room was FULL of friends/family). I got a smile out of that one. 

I'll report back before lunch!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PBWB said:


> Oh hell yes! I'm gonna wake up extra early tomorrow so I can see him again. When I was with him yesterday I can't count the number of times he was upset because he wishes he could just sit up. I told him they should bring a wall mirror and mount it on the ceiling so he could see everyone (the room was FULL of friends/family). I got a smile out of that one.
> 
> I'll report back before lunch!


looking forward to hearing it:thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

let him know everyone on vortex is hoping for a quick recovery for him. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG!! I hope this isn't the young lady that I met at the Woodbridge GTG with her boyfriend last month with the mk3 cabby? This is so sad.


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

it most likely is. with the license plate that said her caby?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nooo! This is so sad. I saw them Saturday.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Road Boss said:


> OMG!! I hope this isn't the young lady that I met at the Woodbridge GTG with her boyfriend last month with the mk3 cabby? This is so sad.


Unfortunately it is.

I'm leaving here shortly to head down. I'm F'N stoked that he can sit up!


----------



## Spencer17 (Aug 7, 2007)

Man oh man...
Sorry for the loss.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Im with Eddie right now. For visitors sake, hes been moved out if ICU and in a regular room....Hes in room 2039. To get to his room, once youre off the elevator instead of turning right to get to the ICU, you turn left. Proceed down the hall ALL THE WAY. When it ends turn right, and his room is near the end on the right.

He definitely looks like hes lost weight, but damn he looks better than he did when I last saw him. He seems to be progressing very well. He has no surgery today....and will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

PBWB said:


> Im with Eddie right now. For visitors sake, hes been moved out if ICU and in a regular room....Hes in room 2039. To get to his room, once youre off the elevator instead of turning right to get to the ICU, you turn left. Proceed down the hall ALL THE WAY. When it ends turn right, and his room is near the end on the right.
> 
> He definitely looks like hes lost weight, but damn he looks better than he did when I last saw him. He seems to be progressing very well. He has no surgery today....and will be released tomorrow.


thats great to hear.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

PBWB said:


> Im with Eddie right now. For visitors sake, hes been moved out if ICU and in a regular room....Hes in room 2039. To get to his room, once youre off the elevator instead of turning right to get to the ICU, you turn left. Proceed down the hall ALL THE WAY. When it ends turn right, and his room is near the end on the right.
> 
> He definitely looks like hes lost weight, but damn he looks better than he did when I last saw him. He seems to be progressing very well. He has no surgery today....and will be released tomorrow.


good shyt aaron :thumbup:


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June




:heart:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:heart:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


You are a much stronger person than I could ever be. Good luck with the recovery. All the WFSU guys send our deepest condolences.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:heart:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:thumbup:


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:thumbup: I have never met you Eddie. You sir are a much stronger person than I am. I'm sorry for your loss. Good to hear you are recovering. Keep your head up man. You have a lot of people here for you and willing to help out in any way possible.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


eace: I do yo nail fo u nao


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


Glad to hear your making a full recovery Eddie, best news Ive heard yet:thumbup:, I said a prayer last night for Judy but Ill be at the funeral tomorrow with Bryan, so hopefully Ill see you


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


I think it's safe to say that the entire VW/Audi/Vortex community is here if you need them :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

2x, just lets know:thumbup:



cldub said:


> I think it's safe to say that the entire VW/Audi/Vortex community is here if you need them :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## s4boost (Nov 9, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


i ddont know you or Judy, but you both have been on my mind. I hope a strong recovery for you both physically and mentally. No one deserves to be put in a situation like you were. Wish you well.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


:heart: My thoughts are with you and your families Eddie. Keep your chin up my friend


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


good shyt man , glad ur ok .... i had all kindsa busted bones when i wrecked my GTI ( left cheek bone , left wrist , left elbow , left collarbone , nose , and busted my back and neck up pretty bad ) was sooo glad when i actually could get up and walk around .... take ur time and hope u heal up fast


----------



## C.T. Photography (Oct 1, 2011)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


Great to hear that you are feeling better! Hang in there! :heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

I missed today's excitement. I'm here now and he's just snoring like hell.  

Still looking like he should make it out tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHERW00D (Dec 29, 2009)

Rip judy! Prayers go out to all friends and family. Such a sad accident and hits home when she lived 20 min from me! Rest up Eddie.....you have an angel looking out for you now


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


Great to hear your moving on your own power man. Your THAT much stronger than myself and alot of us here in a time like this. Keep your head up man. 

Hopes of quick recovery from South Carolina.



SHERW00D said:


> Rest up Eddie.....you have an angel looking out for you now


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

you never know when it's your time, it's a weekend to be thankful for our freedoms, our liberty, and the FREE LIVES we get to live in this country.

we travel to and from these shows and you never think about the fact that you could die on the road, def an eyeopener to always keep it safe.

Glad you're alive brother, and so sorry for Judy, you'll be reunited someday and we are all sorry for her passing.

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ Well said.:thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

I see you guys were trying to set something up in memory of Judy Kim. Feel free to share your suggestions on here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700603-Judy-Kim-s-Car-Show-)&p=77547932#post77547932


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone involved and I'm sorry for your loss. Stay strong man and remember the comunity will be here for you! 

Its good to hear you are up and able to move under your own power as everyone else has said.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

Redmenace20v said:


> You all should really stop talkin about this online. This thread should be deleted too


 uhhhh?  why? we aren't allowed to show our care for a lost member of the community?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Before any stupid argument goes down here..... Stop right now and let people be... And show some respect. 

If you are bothered by it move along...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

rico_arg said:


> Before any stupid argument goes down here..... Stop right now and let people be... And show some respect.
> 
> If you are bothered by it move along...
> 
> ...


 Agreed .... If this thread makes u have a case of the butt hurt then pack up ur shyt and move along .... This is no place for an argument .... Take it somewhere else on vortex and fight with eachother. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xgifi3

Sent From Mah iPhone4 Using Teh Tapatalk B!tches


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


 :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Eddie we're here to support you and all affected, if you need us let us know. If you wish for the thread to go away, just say so instead of letting others speak for you. 

We've all gotten the impression you appreciate it and so that's why we're posting, to help keep your head up. None of us know what you're going through we can only imagine. 


Take care buddy, godspeed, and keep your chin up. 

:heart::beer:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Eddie we're here to support you and all affected, if you need us let us know. If you wish for the thread to go away, just say so instead of letting others speak for you.
> 
> We've all gotten the impression you appreciate it and so that's why we're posting, to help keep your head up. None of us know what you're going through we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


 Yessir


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Eddie we're here to support you and all affected, if you need us let us know. If you wish for the thread to go away, just say so instead of letting others speak for you.
> 
> We've all gotten the impression you appreciate it and so that's why we're posting, to help keep your head up. None of us know what you're going through we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> I am highly thankful for all the kind words and all the support from the community. I have walked around the hospital on my own free will. Walked up and Down 4 flights of stairs. Can't eat solid foods yet because some of my facial bones are broken which are not allowing my teeth to sit correctly. I am supposed to be checking out tomorrow so I can make it to my girlfriends funeral. Thanks again for the support. I need it really bad right now. I have a second surgery on the 6th of June


 Im so sorry to hear about Judy. I wish I could of made it to SOWO to see her one last time and im sorry I couldnt make it to the funeral. Im glad that you are doing ok and staying strong.


----------



## Redmenace20v (Apr 25, 2011)

funny you say that then private message me threatening to kill me. this is why this thread should be deleted, people like you. keep it off the internet. have fun dealing with the police and mods 



Teh_Chris said:


> Agreed .... If this thread makes u have a case of the butt hurt then pack up ur shyt and move along .... This is no place for an argument .... Take it somewhere else on vortex and fight with eachother.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Redmenace20v said:


> funny you say that then private message me threatening to kill me. this is why this thread should be deleted, people like you. keep it off the internet. have fun dealing with the police and mods


 U Need To Go Troll Somewhere Else Dood Seriously ....


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

/thread 

Of all threads this is the last thread you ass holes need to be arguing in.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

VR6VDub172 said:


> /thread
> 
> Of all threads this is the last thread you ass holes need to be arguing in.


 im not arguing with anyone , that noob is trolling it up , i simply told him (twice) if he dosent like the thread then pack his sh!t and go elsewhere no need to call me an ass hole


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

both of you need to move along.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VR6VDub172 said:


> /thread
> 
> Of all threads this is the last thread you ass holes need to be arguing in.


 x2


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Went to Eddie's today. He made me elohel.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

PBWB said:


> Went to Eddie's today. He made me elohel.


so hes home now ? thats good stuffs


----------

